# Wisconsin weather



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I see most other locales have a thread so why not WI?


----------



## nh785 (Oct 22, 2009)

i didn't think you guys could read.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

you need to look a little harder italiano


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Ouch! Especially coming from Kentucky. That is where the toothbrush was invented. Anywhere else it would have been a teeth brush.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Sorry, I should correct myself, there is a "southeastern" wisconsin thread, where everyone seems to contribute, I forgot there were other parts of the state....there is also wisconsin in networking


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

It's about time we have a posting from Wisconsin, I thought about starting one but haven't. It's great to see someone from NE Wisconsin. Do you think we will get snow for Thu-Fri or will we get rain, I'm hoping for snow, I'll just have to bring the family with me to open up presents in the truck. lol


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Should re-name the thread NE Wisconsin ha, we have a Southeast Wisconsin thread. Sounds like you guys might be getting more snow that we will down here, looking more and more like a salting event but who knows.


----------



## nh785 (Oct 22, 2009)

yep I got a tooth brush and a wife/sister who reads and responds on here for me


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

IMy guess is we'll get mainly snow with a little sleet etc. Probably not as much snow as originally thought. Probably go through a lot of sidewalk salt and lot salt after the wet stuff is cleared and the temp drops.


----------



## rdbpower (Dec 7, 2008)

They are saying anywhere from a foot to sixteen inches here in Eau Claire area? Probably get 4 inches.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i'm a long way from you guys but our local weather says you guys may get hammered...good luck


----------



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

sounds like sleet, freezing rain Wed night, all rain Thursday, changing to light snow on Fri, Sat. here in SE WI. Damn rain sucks


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

I am south of Antigo. The weather stations do not want to give us much info about the storm coming, because they do not know anything yet...lol. I gotta get me one of those jobs. Anyways, they are undecided on if or how much rain mixed in with snow. Could be a nasty wet heavy snow for me to plow.


Matt


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

I just watched ch 11 and he said 4 to 8 inches but last computer models have pushed it down to 4 to 6. I'll take it since you poor guys down south and not very far from me are just getting rain, Guess we got lucky. I do hope It moves south for all of us though.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

I used to watch 11, but since the digital tv thing, I cannot pull that channel in. But channel 7 in Wausau would not even give any idea of an amount yet. So if they are forecasting 4-8 or 4-6 by you, then I can definately count on plowing a good amount of snow. So thanks for the update from channel 11. I appreciate it.


Matt


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Our local station is puting us at 12" and a band of 12-16" just east of here.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Alot of uncertainty here yet especially if it tracks east at all we will get whacked pretty hard again. one thing with this storm is that is is supposed to last even until sunday with light snow. I guess I will be catnapping in the truck again.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

At noon they (Wausau station) said 3-5' and I was at the low edge of that, now 10:00 news shows 4-6' and now I am in the center of that amount range. So I am guessing the total amount I get will continue to increase. I am hoping that the rain goes someplace else. I would rather plow 12" of normal snow than 4 inches of wet heavy stuff.

If you are hoping for big amounts of snow, I hope your wish comes true. I am hoping I get nailed here too.


Matt


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

currently under a blizzard warning here next to the lake. 12-20" of wet blowing/drifting snow. I'd rather not see that much wet snow. With the wind, those drifts turn to concrete fast.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Well hope you guys are safe and can get that snow moved and get some time with family. Hope you dont get that much, but enough to make a good amount and not break anything. Merry Christmas


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

mklawnman;922729 said:


> Well hope you guys are safe and can get that snow moved and get some time with family. Hope you dont get that much, but enough to make a good amount and not break anything. Merry Christmas


Personally I am hoping for a huge amount of snow. Right now in my area it is sounding more like slush. Plus I do not mind being out plowing regardless of what day it is.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you as well. Stay safe whatever your plans are.

Matt


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

UPDATE** The weatherman guessed a bit wrong...lol. I know most here have families to enjoy spending time with. I don't yet I do not mind. I was happy to see the snow earlier today. Plowed approx 3-4" during a break in the snow storm. Started to sleet and freezing rain while I was out then too. Most res. driveways requested only hitting the driveway ends for now. Fine with me because of families being over and it probably would have taken a bit to wait for them to rearrange vehicles while plowing. Anyways, it started snowing a few hours ago and probably have another 3-4" out there and still snowing fairly good. Going to lurk the forum a little bit and then get some  and start round 2 in the morning. Hope everybody is having a great Christmas.

Matt

P.S. Santa brought me what I wanted....SNOW


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Merry Christmas.
Well we did about 12-16 hrs yesterday with approx. 10" blowing snow. Now going to do everything again as it rained for three hours and continues to rain/sleet on top of the 4-6"" we got over night. Already serviced the few places that are open today. This stuff is like pushing concrete and if we don't get this heavy slop moved you know what an icy mess that could be.


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

When the heck will NE Wisconsin get some measurable snow again? This last storm we were supposed to get 8-10 inches and we got 3/4 inch instead. Today the NWS put out a advisory out for around 3 inches today and around 2 inches tonight and we only got an inch. everywhere in the Midwest got heavy snow the past week except NE Wisconsin. I cant wait for a good storm, Hopefully soon but none in the long range models have any. Now there talking about El Nino and a warm Jan Feb Mar, So I hope winter isn't over yet.I don't think it is but with all the rain we got on Christmas I'm a little worried. Sorry, I just had to vent.


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

Finally some snow in the forecast for tomorrow!!! They say 1-3 inches. I just fueled the truck up and hooked the plow up.


----------

